# [SOLVED] [n00b] Problems bringing up network

## badass101

Hi,

I've built my first kernel and got it to load (I'm shocked!!) - but, I have a problem.

The network startup script is failing with an Unknown Interface:No such device error

If I do an ifconfig -a all I see is the local loopback.

I'm assuming I've done something silly with my kernel modules, or something, but I'd appreciate some pointers and some ideas of what I should do to fix this - seeing as I've gone 'outside the bounds' of the install guide, I'm a bit stuck!!

Thanks

Craig

----------

## GordSki

It sounds like the module isn't being loaded....

Try adding it into '/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x' where 'x' is 6 or 4 depending on wether your using a 2.6 (dev-sources) kernel or a 2.4 one. All you have to do is put the name of the module on a new line at the bottom.

G.

----------

## badass101

Ok - sorry to be stupid but how do I know what the name of the module is that I need?

----------

## GordSki

What network card do you have?

EDIT: How did you create your kernel? Manually or genkernel?

G.

----------

## badass101

I created the kernel manually - and I have a Siemens OfficeLAN 10/100 PCI network card.

Thanks

----------

## GordSki

I can't see an entry for that in the kernel driver list......

Which drivers did you put into the kenerl?

G.

----------

## badass101

Something like MBT***

which seemed to be the chipset on the board.

I know the chipset is supported as the LiveCD works.

Is there any way I can find out which module the LiveCD is using for my connection and go from there?

p.s: thanks for your help

----------

## G3n2

when your running the livecd , type 

```

lsmod

```

do see which modules are being used.

----------

## Bojan

Hello,

boot from a Live CD and try inspecting the # dmesg output. For example: my nic has a Realtek 8139 chipset, the right module to load is 8139too.

```
#dmesg | grep -e eth0 -e Ethernet
```

```
8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe08da000, 00:c1:28:00:c0:d3, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
```

----------

## badass101

Ok thanks - it mentions a Lite-On 82c168 PNIC

Next n00b question - how do i fix this (which kernel networking modules should I be enabling)? 

Do I need to re-build my kernel with 'make menuconfig' and if so, do I then have to emerge all the packages I've already merged?

----------

## Bojan

Google says that the driver is in Tulip

# make menuconfig

Device Drivers / Networking support / Ethernet (10 or 100) / Tulip family

# make && make modules_install

I'd install Tulip family as modules (M)

For complete procedure on how to install kernel see the Gentoo Handbook, Configuring the kernel section: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

After that just #modprobe the-module

And you'll probably want to put it in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x

----------

## badass101

Thanks - will try this tonight but it sounds good to me!  :Smile: 

I'll update you to my progress once I've made any....

----------

## bgrade

oops, wrong thread.

----------

## badass101

Worked perfectly - many thanks.

I ended up compiling the tulip drivers into the kernel.

I'm really pleased with my progress - first ever Linux install, first complied kernel - everything is working ok!  :Smile: 

Many thanks all!  :Cool: 

----------

## Bojan

Nice to hear that everything is OK.

Could you add [SOLVED] to the title of this post.

----------

